# New Axminster AWVSL900 or second hand Record Power CL4 lathe



## mike-bolton (30 Dec 2013)

Hi 

Need help buying a new lathe I'm stuck between these two I dont know whether to buy the axminster lathe with the three year guarantee or rist buying the CL4 that also needs new bearings fitted.


----------



## Sheptonphil (30 Dec 2013)

It would depend on what price is being asked for the CL4. If the same price as a new awvsl900, then I would go for the CL4. You will never match the build quality of the CL4 with a hobby series lathe, although the 900 may cope with all you will ever want to do. 

Even fitting the new bearings isn't a major operation, and if you feel it's beyond you, then pay for an hours labour and you will have a very respectable piece of kit which is pretty bullet proof. 

Phil


----------



## Frank S (31 Dec 2013)

+ 1 to what Phil says. I have had my CL4 for 14 years now and have only changed one bearing. It does everything I want plus some !!
F.


----------



## Spindle (31 Dec 2013)

Hi

Another vote for the CL4 - mine has never missed a beat in the 12+ years I've owned it  

Strangely enough the lathe I replaced with the CL4 was an AWVSL900, (under a different 'badge') - the build quality is miles apart as is the variable speed systerm. As a first lathe the AWVSL900 clone was OK but after a couple of years I decided to upgrade and have never looked back.

Regards Mick


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (31 Dec 2013)

+3 for the Record Power CL4. Mine sings like a bird


----------



## renderer01 (31 Dec 2013)

Whats a set of bearings ie the secondary and the bronze for a cl3 /cl4 cost to buy these days. I have a in the bag brand new set and should sell them rather than they just hang around the shop.??

Rend.


----------



## mike-bolton (31 Dec 2013)

Hi,

Both lathes are £280 but it would cost me £70 to pick it up and around £70 for new bearings where as the axminster is free shipping


----------



## Spindle (31 Dec 2013)

Hi 

No hesitation - the CL4 will be better on all counts. 

Is the seller getting rid of any other turning paraphernalia which could offset your start up costs even more? 

Regards Mick


----------



## Deejay (31 Dec 2013)

Afternoon Mike

Are you sure the CL4 needs new bearings?

If you register on the Record Power site you can download the manual, which covers both bearing adjustment and replacement.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Geoffrey (31 Dec 2013)

Deejay":c4n4wx2i said:


> Afternoon Mike
> 
> Are you sure the CL4 needs new bearings?
> 
> ...


+4 I've had mine for 12 years adjusted mine twice Built like a battleship I bet its not worn any way renderer01 as one if needed

Geoff


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Dec 2013)

I am voting for the Axi

Cos all this is getting way to one sided


----------



## Spindle (31 Dec 2013)

Grahamshed":bu3rja29 said:


> I am voting for the Axi
> 
> Cos all this is getting way to one sided



Hi

It will probably be the same price as a new CL4 come tomorrow's price rise :lol: :lol: 

Regards Mick


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Dec 2013)

Oh don't. I am dreading what it will do to the 16/28 and all the bits I want but just can't do it yet.


----------



## SVB (31 Dec 2013)

Mike, have you used either of these lathes (generically, not necessarily the specific machine)? Others will have a view on which is 'better' but personal preference will have a strong part to play. For me, I can't get on with the twin bar, record arrangement so would prefer the cast format of the APTC machine but that is me and it is your money. 

I'd suggest trying to use a similar format machine to each as that may make your decision for you. 

My 2p anyway. 

Simon


----------

